# La chambre a de turcs ses ornements



## blss

Bonjour:
  Je ne comprends pas ce que signifie la partie soulignée : "La chambre a de turcs ses ornements de turbans, brûle-parfums, rangs de perles,...."
  ici, "turcs" est un adj ou nom?  "avoir qch de turcs" il s'agit de quelle construction? cela veut dire que les ornements viennent de Turc ou aux caractéristiques turques?
  Merci !


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

Cela signifie que les ornements de cette chambre sont de style turc (ie. tels qu'on pouvait en trouver à la Cour de Turquie).


----------



## Bezoard

_Turc_ ici est adjectif et se rapporte effectivement au style oriental plus ou moins caractéristique de Turquie des ornements. Le mot "turban" lui-même nous est venu du turc.
La construction est la même que dans ces autres exemples :
_Il n'a rien de français. Elle avait de beau son maintien. Cette maison a de pratique son escalier extérieur qui donne deux étages indépendants._
Il y a une question de grammaire qui ne me paraît pas tout à fait évidente : c'est l'accord de l'adjectif. 
Dans le texte soumis, il s'accorde au pluriel avec le substantif "ornements". Ce sont en effet bien les ornements qui sont turcs ou qui ont quelque chose de turc.
Est-ce que cet accord est obligatoire, facultatif ou fautif ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Pour moi, l'accord est fautif ; l'adjectif doit rester invariable. Il eût fallu écrire : _La chambre a de tur*c* ses ornements…_



blss said:


> ici, "turcs" est un adj ou nom?


C'est un adjectif, sinon le mot commencerait par une majuscule. 

Quoi qu'il en soit, veuillez s'il vous plaît nous indiquer la source. Où avez-vous lu cette phrase exactement ? Qui en est l'auteur ?


----------



## nieblo

Maître Capello said:


> Pour moi, l'accord est fautif ; l'adjectif doit rester invariable. Il eût fallu écrire : _La chambre a de tur*c* ses ornements…_


Oui, le singulier est possible si l'on considère que dans _a de turc_ on  pourrait faire l'ellipse de, par exemple, comme le dit justement Snarkhunter, _style_, ou _caractère, _ou même_ quelque chose de ._
Si on veut faire apparaître cette construction possible, il faut utiliser un féminin:
_Cette chambre a de française sa décoration._ L'adjectif se rapporte à décoration.
_Cette chambre a de français sa décoration. (Cette chambre a sa décoration de style, de caractère français)_


----------



## Terio

Chose certaine, j'écrirais : Ses déclarations avaient _de faux_ (et non _de fausses_)...


----------



## Maître Capello

nieblo said:


> Si on veut faire apparaître cette construction possible, il faut utiliser un féminin:
> _Cette chambre a de française sa décoration._ L'adjectif se rapporte à décoration.


Cette construction est pour moi incorrecte. Mais si vous avez une source digne de ce nom qui l'autoriserait, je serais très heureux de la connaître.


----------



## blss

Maître Capello said:


> Pour moi, l'accord est fautif ; l'adjectif doit rester invariable. Il eût fallu écrire : _La chambre a de tur*c* ses ornements…_
> 
> 
> C'est un adjectif, sinon le mot commencerait par une majuscule.
> 
> Quoi qu'il en soit, veuillez s'il vous plaît nous indiquer la source. Où avez-vous lu cette phrase exactement ? Qui en est l'auteur ?


Merci ! Il est possible qu'il s'agisse d'une faute car cette phrase vient d'un livre mal édité dans lequel j'avais trouvé d'autres fautes auparavant.


----------



## Bezoard

Terio said:


> Chose certaine, j'écrirais : Ses déclarations avaient _de faux_ (et non _de fausses_)...


C'est normal. L'adjectif n'est pas attribut du sujet ;  tout au plus, il est attribut du COD que vous n'avez pas écrit. Une formule relativement régulière serait : Ses déclarations avaient *ceci* _de faux_ que ...


----------



## nieblo

Maître Capello said:


> Cette construction est pour moi incorrecte. Mais si vous avez une source digne de ce nom qui l'autoriserait, je serais très heureux de la connaître.



Elle est strictement identique aux exemples donnés par Bezoard dans son message que vous avez quoté "agree"; il y a donc sûrement quelque chose qui m'échappe...


Bezoard said:


> La construction est la même que dans ces autres exemples :
> _Il n'a rien de français. Elle avait de beau son maintien. Cette maison a de pratique son escalier extérieur qui donne deux étages indépendants._


Si Bezoard parle bien de la même construction que l'exemple _La chambre a de turcs ses ornements_ (et rien ne permet d'en douter), avec donc l'accord en nombre_, _en quoi mon exemple avec son accord en genre serait différent ?


----------



## Bezoard

Mais vous avez dû voir que dans mes exemples, je me suis bien gardé d'avoir à faire un accord marqué (ni en genre, ni en nombre) entre l'adjectif et le substantif qu'il pourrait qualifier. Pour moi, c'est cette question d'accord qui me pose un problème.


----------



## nieblo

Oui, j'ai vu. L'accord n'apparaît pas (sauf pour _beau _quand même), mais il est bien là, non ? _Pratique _est bien masculin ? Donc la construction étant identique, son tort serait qu'elle montre trop l'accord ? Ce n'est pas là une faute de construction tout au plus une faute de style.
_Cette chambre a de médiévale sa décoration: _l'accord est visible mais oralement transparent, au contraire de _française_; ça passe mieux ? Oui, peut-être mais la construction est strictement la même.
Maître Capello aurait donc aussi considéré vos phrases incorrectes, mais les aurait cependant appréciées parce que ça ne se voyait pas, ni ne s'entendait ? Étrange...


----------



## Bezoard

Pour "beau", l'acord n'apparaît pas plus. "Beau" est à la forme neutre (qui correspond au masculin singulier).


----------



## Maître Capello

Bon, je vais résumer mon avis puisque apparemment ce n'était pas clair pour tout le monde :

_La chambre a de *turcs* ses ornements…_ *
_La chambre a de *turc* ses ornements…_ 
_Elle avait de *beau* son maintien._ **
_Elle avait de *beau* une allure noble._ 
_Elle avait de *belle* une allure noble._ *
_Cette maison a de *pratique* son escalier_. **
_Ces maisons ont de *pratique* des vérandas à portes coulissantes_. 
_Ces maisons ont de *pratiques* des vérandas à portes coulissantes._ *

* accord impropre de l'adjectif alors qu'il devrait rester invariable
** ce n'est *pas* un accord avec un mot masculin singulier ; il n'y a pas d'accord ; l'adjectif est invariable

N.B.: La phrase avec _rien de_ (_Il n'a rien de français_) est en revanche d'un autre ordre, car la préposition _de_ dépend alors de la négation _ne…rien_ et non du verbe _avoir_.


----------



## nieblo

Maître Capello said:


> _La chambre a de *turcs* ses ornements…_ *
> _Elle avait de *belle* une allure noble._ *
> _Ces maisons ont de *pratiques* des vérandas à portes coulissantes._ *
> 
> * accord impropre de l'adjectif alors qu'il devrait rester invariable


Accord impropre, j'ai recherché vainement cette expression dans mon Grevisse ou sur le net, vous voulez dire faute d'accord ? En tout cas, cela me semble différent d'une construction incorrecte.


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, faute d'accord ou accord incorrect si vous préférez ; c'est pareil. 



nieblo said:


> cela me semble différent d'une construction incorrecte


C'est votre propre impression. Prouvez-nous donc que cette construction est bien correcte.


----------



## Reynald

On peut montrer que l'accord est faux en faisant une transformation de la construction (construction clivée, de même sens évidemment) qui, il me semble, fait mieux sentir l'erreur de l'accord. En reprenant les exemples de Maître Capello :

_Elle avait de *beau* son maintien._ 
_Ce qu'elle avait de beau, c'est son maintien._

_Elle avait de *beau* une allure noble._ 
_Ce qu'elle avait de beau, c'est une allure noble._

_Elle avait de *belle* une allure noble._ 
_Ce qu'elle avait de belle, c'est une allure noble._


----------



## nieblo

Je vois, mais élargissons le contexte; comment résolvez-vous le problème de l'accord quand l'adjectif est repris par un pronom dont l'accord avec le sujet est implicite, et qu'un accord "correct" crée une phrase hideuse (en gardant le pronom qui évite la répétition bien sûr) ?
_Elle avait de beau ses jambes, mais ses mains ne l'étaient pas._
alors qu'un accord "fautif" rend la phrase plus supportable à entendre ?
_Elle avait de belles ses jambes, mais ses mains ne l'étaient pas._


----------



## Maître Capello

Franchement, indépendamment du choix du type d'accord, diriez-vous vraiment _Elle avait de beau ses jambes_ ? Il est tellement plus naturel et élégant de dire _Elle avait de belles jambes_ !

Quoi qu'il en soit, votre exemple est une anacoluthe, car vous avez mélangé deux tours différents, l'un avec _avoir de_ et l'autre avec _être_. Mais si tant est que je doive absolument écrire cette phrase, c'est bel et bien l'invariabilité de l'adjectif qui convient après _avoir de_ ; inutile d'ajouter un solécisme à l'anacoluthe.


----------



## nieblo

Maître Capello said:


> diriez-vous vraiment _Elle avait de beau ses jambes_ ?


Non, c'est sûr, dans le cas improbable où j'aurais besoin de cette formule, je ferais l'accord, contrairement à vous, tant pis pour l'invariable obligatoire, mais c'est moins moche.

Sur le reste, jolie pirouette !
Nous dissertons depuis hier de cette forme bizarre, que vous avez validée dans plusieurs exemples, mais c’est seulement maintenant, à partir du mien, absolument identique, que vous signalez (justement) que bien que correcte, elle est inutilisable et pourrait avantageusement être remplacée par quelque chose de plus banal.

Que n’avez-vous dit plus tôt, et pas seulement à moi :
« Franchement, diriez-vous vraiment:
_- Elle avait de *beau* son maintien ? _Il est tellement plus naturel et élégant de dire _Son maintien était beau (elle avait un beau maintien)
- Elle avait de *beau* une allure noble ? _Il est tellement plus naturel et élégant de dire _Son allure noble était belle.(Elle avait une belle allure noble)
- Cette maison a de *pratique* son escalier ? _Il est tellement plus naturel et élégant de dire_ L’escalier de cette maison est pratique (Cette maison a des escaliers pratiques)
- Ces maisons ont de *pratique* des vérandas à portes coulissantes ? _Il est tellement plus naturel et élégant de dire_ Les vérandas à portes coulissantes de ces maisons sont pratiques (Cette maison a des vérandas à portes coulissantes pratiques) »

Je suis cependant satisfait d’avoir contribué à votre prise de conscience, à laquelle je souscris totalement.

Sinon, merci d’avoir noté l’anacoluthe ; c’est toujours gratifiant de voir que les efforts pour jeter ici ou là une figure de style que les meilleurs n’ont pas hésité à utiliser ne sont pas faits en vain. _


----------



## Bezoard

Il est certain que la construction en elle-même, quoique logique et compréhensible, n'est pas fréquente. Je ne sais pas si elle a été étudiée (bannie ou acceptée) par les grammairiens. En voici un exemple ancien :


> Ses bassins peuvent contenir 80 vaisseaux de ligne; *elle a de remarquable, d'abord, ses vastes chantiers et ses magasins*, constructions dues en grande partie aux Français


Dictionnaire universel de géographie moderne, description physique, politique et historique de tous les lieux de la terre, accompagné d'un atlas...
Pas d'accord. On écrirait plus aisément, sans se casser la tête sur l'accord éventuel : _ce qu'elle a de remarquable, d'abord, ce sont ses vastes chantiers et ses magasins._


----------

